# Switched food too fast now dog has diarrhea



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

So Arexa was on BB I switched her to Innova grain free, I didn't do it gradually because she ran out of her food and I didn't feel like paying for another bag of BB just to do the transition. Well today she has crazy diarrhea... I also gave her a raw pork chop today and raw egg, yesterday I gave her 2 pork chops and 2 eggs because she ran out of dog food completely. My question is should I go to petsmart and buy another bag of BB to do the transition or wait couple of days to see of she adjusts? She is otherwise very playful and being just her old self like nothing is bothering her...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

Boil some rice and put it in with her new food.
Get a can of pumpkin and mix some of that in.
I have used Immodium D successfully, but some here advise against it.
The published dose is 2 mg (the standard-size capsule) for each 40 pounds of body weight, two to three times daily (this translates into 0.1 mg per pound).
Try this site:
http://thebark.com/content/vet-advice-treating-your-dogs-diarrhea?


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

I also agree with using boiled rice and pumpkin added into her food.. I always use a little more than a tbsp. of pumpkin mixed in with the food.


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

I also agree with boiled rice and pumpkin. I usually add a bit of chick bullion to the water I boil the rice in just so it has flavor to attract the dog to it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Rice and pumpkin are good. You can also add some slippery elm that will help to get the poop more solid.


----------



## Kdh2259 (Mar 14, 2013)

Is it okay to do the white rice/rice water for a puppy? I switched my 9 week old gsd from Science diet to blue buffalo large puppy this week and now he has diarrhea. I tried to do it gradual but he still got a little sick. He seems in good spirits otherwise, but it's been a couple days and I don't know what to do to help settle his stomach. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

